# Farmstyle reclaimed coffee table



## Sean32084 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks good Sean. I lik to see projects from repurposed material U probably should post this in the projects section too.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Look great! The only problem I see … in my house that bottom shelf would be full of cats! LOL! Good Job!


----------

